# Housing during the Holidays



## ashbreva (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I will be traveling to Europe for about three weeks beginning December 14th. I fly in and out of Amsterdam.

I will also be traveling to Belgium and Italy during my vacation.

Although I have accommodations in Belgium and Italy, I was wondering what would be a reasonably priced option on a weekly or bi-weekly basis.

I imagine that Amsterdam will be fairly quiet during my stay so I'm not too worried about rooms and the like filling up but I'm open to creative and cheaper options this time around in Europe.

Thanks in advance.

Best,

Ash


----------

